# "Removing" the default develop presets from Lightroom Classic 7.3



## donrisi (Apr 9, 2018)

I do not need the default develop presets that installed with Lightroom Classic CC 7.3. Unfortunately, they cannot be deleted.  I tried deleting the ones buried with the Lightroom.app file (Mac High Sierra).  They still show up in Lightroom, and they still work.  

But they can be hidden from view.  And for me, out of sight is out of mind.  Here's how:

Open     an image in Adobe Camera Raw.  If for some reason, you can't open an image directly     into ACR, follow steps a.& b, otherwise, skip to step 2
                      a.  Open an image in Photoshop as a Smart Object
                     b.  Double click the Smart Object icon in the Layers Panel
                                 This opens the image in ACR

Open     the presets panel
Right click on the preset     set you wish to hide
Click on "Hide This     Preset Set"
Repeat for any preset sets     you wish to hide.
Click OK to close ACR
Close the image.
Return to Lightroom
Close and restart     Lightroom.  The offending presets will be gone.
 Hope this helps to alleviate some of the pain of upgrading to Lightroom Classic 7.3.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2018)

When I tried that a few days ago, I found all the  "Classic" presets folder were not listed in ACR, so I could only (if I wanted) hide half of the 14 sets of presets. I haven't investigated why the Classic presets aren't showing in ACR, there may be a way to enable that, but TBH the presence of those folders doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Colin Grant (Apr 9, 2018)

Cannot really se the point either. The defaults are there and might come in useful at some point. If not just ignore them as one does any other preset.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> When I tried that a few days ago, I found all the  "Classic" presets folder were not listed in ACR, so I could only (if I wanted) hide half of the 14 sets of presets. I haven't investigated why the Classic presets aren't showing in ACR, there may be a way to enable that, but TBH the presence of those folders doesn't bother me at all.


These are in the Lightroom application package itself. You would have to hack that in order to remove those presets.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 14, 2018)

Just tried it (on a copy of the Lightroom application) for the fun of it and it does work. As far as I can see there are no side-effects, but when an update gets installed you'd probably have to hack it again.


----------



## donrisi (Apr 14, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> These are in the Lightroom application package itself. You would have to hack that in order to remove those presets.



Their presence would not bother me, except that I never use them, and  LR puts them above all user presets, so my presets that I do use are buried beneath the pile.

But they can be deleted.  If you prefer, you can move them to another folder where LR can't access them.   

Here is an excelent tutorial on how to get rid of all of the presets that are locked away within LR.  I've done it, and it's very easy.  Just be sure to back everything up first.  

How to remove the Lightroom 7.3 default presets & profiles | Alexander S. Kunz Photography


----------



## bolohead (Apr 28, 2018)

donrisi said:


> I do not need the default develop presets that installed with Lightroom Classic CC 7.3. Unfortunately, they cannot be deleted.  I tried deleting the ones buried with the Lightroom.app file (Mac High Sierra).  They still show up in Lightroom, and they still work.
> 
> But they can be hidden from view.  And for me, out of sight is out of mind.  Here's how:
> 
> ...



- - -
Thanks very much! It did for me. My o/s is Win 7.


----------



## Timbocracy (Apr 28, 2018)

Ok I just signed up here only to help you guys out 

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!! I FOUND AN EASY SOLUTION. I THINK THAT'S THE ONLY WAY*

I found a solution for MAC USERS HOW TO REMOVE THE NEW PRESETS FOR LIGHTROOM CLASSIC.

Under Application > Lightroom Classic RIGHT CLICK *SHOW PACKAGE CONTENTS *> CONTENTS > RESOURCES > scroll down to find SETTINGS !!!

Now out of these 14 new presets from LIGHTROOM CLASSIC, you will find 7 presets under *ADOBE* and 7 under *CLASSIC*.

Click on ADOBE > PRESETS (NOT PROFILE) and delete all 7 folders. (make sure to count)

Then go back to SETTINGS > CLASSIC and delete the other 7 folders!

Restart Lightroom !!!!!

you're welcome 

Here's all my Lightroom work lol

www.instagram.com/timbocracy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm not sure I would recommend that approach. Because you change the application itself, you may break the update process. Next time there is an update, you may find that the resulting application no longer functions correctly.


----------



## LR-lover-hater (May 7, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm not sure I would recommend that approach. Because you change the application itself, you may break the update process. Next time there is an update, you may find that the resulting application no longer functions correctly.



Every LR update that Adobe releases makes the application no longer function correctly anyway.  So it doesn't really matter

They will just reappear in a worst case scenario. And besides. It's worth it every time. The fact you can't rename/reorder or move them is a bug on itself in my book.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 7, 2018)

LR-lover-hater said:


> Every LR update that Adobe releases makes the application no longer function correctly anyway.  So it doesn't really matter
> 
> They will just reappear in a worst case scenario.


That’s what you assume.


----------



## LR-lover-hater (May 7, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That’s what you assume.


Lightroom Guru doesnt mean you know code. Your own assumption shows that your Guru status is just on a user based level.


JohanElzenga said:


> That’s what you assume.



Your own assumption suggests you are a 'guru' on application/user level. 
My assumption is based on 20 years of OSX troubleshooting experience with pretty much every software used by creative professionals in audio, video , design and photography workflows.  The risk of deleting these files is zero.  And what is the worst that can happen? Reinstalling the software. At least you can enjoy the time without these useless presets on the top of your preset list until that happens. 

The cluster**** by Adobe with 7.3 shows that the only thing we should worry about is Adobe releasing alpha versions to paying customers


----------



## John Little (May 7, 2018)

donrisi suggested above

"Here is an excelent tutorial on how to get rid of all of the presets that are locked away within LR.  I've done it, and it's very easy.  Just be sure to back everything up first.  
How to remove the Lightroom 7.3 default presets & profiles | Alexander S. Kunz Photography "

When I try to open a NEF file in Photoshop as suggested at the link, ACR starts and then both ACR and PS freeze up. The cursor turns into a + sign, then nothing responds. 

I assume I'm doing something wrong, but I don't know what. Both programs are the latest updates.  I'm opening PS from a Shortcut in Windows, then clicking on the icon of a NEF file. Suggestions?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 8, 2018)

LR-lover-hater said:


> My assumption is based on 20 years of OSX troubleshooting experience with pretty much every software used by creative professionals in audio, video , design and photography workflows.  The risk of deleting these files is zero.  And what is the worst that can happen? Reinstalling the software. At least you can enjoy the time without these useless presets on the top of your preset list until that happens.


All I'm saying is this. Removing those resources will indeed not do any harm. However, when Lightroom Classic 7.4 comes out, you'll have to be careful. The Lightroom updaters do not replace the entire package, they are patchers. They replace or change selected resources only. A well written updater will first check the target application, and if something has changed it will act accordingly. It will either refuse to update at all, or it will check for the differences and perhaps first 'repair' them. A poorly written updater will not check anything however, and just do its deed. No matter what that would mean for an application that has been altered. Depending on what is actually updated in 7.4, this could be harmless or it could create problems. We simply don't know.

Don't think that this is just theory that doesn't happen in practise. Anything can happen with Adobe software. Right now there are serious problems that are very much related to this. Many people who have a Lightroom 6 perpetual license have somehow been able to upgrade their installation to 'Lightroom Classic', or 'Lightroom 7' as it says in the upper left corner. But 'Lightroom 7' does not exist. It's an odd mix of old and new resources. So far their 'Frankenstein Lightroom' (as one user called it) seemed to work fine, but now that version 7.3 is out it creates havoc. Lots of things don't work anymore, this 'Lightroom 7.3' is absolutely useless. So now these people have to go back to Lightroom 6, the version they are licensed to use. But that also means they'll have to 'downgrade' their catalog, which is not possible just like that. They can save edits and metadata by writing these to XMP, but they might still lose a lot of other work. Oh, and by the way: Windows users who relied on Lightroom's built-in catalog backup system got a nasty surprise as well with Lightroom 7.3. It turned out that Lightroom corrupted each backup...

So my advise would be: if you want to remove those standard presets because they bother you, by all means use the method of removing them from the application package. But when version 7.4 is introduced, don't just run that updater but uninstall Lightroom and reinstall it again. That will reinstall a fresh 7.4 package, so you will be certain that nothing was wrongly patched. And then you can obviously remove those presets from this package again...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Oh, and by the way: Windows users who relied on Lightroom's built-in catalog backup system got a nasty surprise as well with Lightroom 7.3. It turned out that Lightroom corrupted each backup...



Just to correct this part...  It's actually been happening ever since LR 7.0 first came out.  .... And I was one of those 'dunces'.


----------



## Imagex (Jun 6, 2018)

For those who question why anyone would want to remove default or built-in develop presets from Lightroom, my reason is simply efficient workflow.  I have developed well over 10,000 photos in Lightroom and I use a set of about 15 User presets I created for my needs, and I very often jump back on the History list to an earlier development step.  I have effectively no use for the built-in presets or the Snapshots.  I would like, and always have had, my left panel filled with my User presets and a reasonable History list.  However, the built-in presets  unavoidably occupy the top third of the left panel with stuff I don't use pushing the History section off the bottom of the panel, thereby requiring sliding up and down very frequently.  Adobe used to be sensitive to workflow productivity, allowing only one development section open at a time for example.  I can see where some users might find the built-in development presets useful, but forcing them to use valuable screen real estate is a mistake.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 6, 2018)

The new presets and profiles are a work in progress. Give it some time.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 6, 2018)

Imagex said:


> and I use a set of about 15 User presets I created for my needs,


For a limited number of presets (like 15)  do you know about using the "Favorites" group that appears at the top of the presets panel? Not mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Imagex (Jun 15, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> For a limited number of presets (like 15)  do you know about using the "Favorites" group that appears at the top of the presets panel? Not mentioned in this thread?
> View attachment 11043


I do not have a Favorites group in my Presets panel.  I add my presets as User Presets


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagex said:


> I do not have a Favorites group in my Presets panel.  I add my presets as User Presets



The Favorites group won't show up until you right-click on a preset and select "Add to Favorites".  It will also disappear again if all presets are removed from the Favorites group.


----------



## Imagex (Jun 15, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> The Favorites group won't show up until you right-click on a preset and select "Add to Favorites".  It will also disappear again if all presets are removed from the Favorites group.


Thanks.  But my User Presets are my favorites, what is the advantage of moving them from one group to another?  Only that Favorites comes before Lightroom alphabetically whereas User come after?


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagex said:


> Thanks.  But my User Presets are my favorites, what is the advantage of moving them from one group to another?  Only that Favorites comes before Lightroom alphabetically whereas User come after?



I personally don't think there is - I was just explaining why that group is missing for you.
I don't often use presets, but I would think that would be the opposite of helpful, myself...  Since they would then be at the top of that panel and you'd have to scroll all the way to the top of the panel, away from snapshots & history.  I would actually think setting them up in the user presets area with a reverse numerical-alphabetical order might help a bit more, if anything...  Keeping your most used presets with a pre-fixed name at say, 99[z-a], and going up from98[z-a] might be more helpful - keeping them closer to the snapshot & history area.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jun 15, 2018)

Imagex said:


> Thanks.  But my User Presets are my favorites, what is the advantage of moving them from one group to another?  Only that Favorites comes before Lightroom alphabetically whereas User come after?


There is no "moving" involved. The "Favorites' group is only a selection of Presets that you can assemble by adding as a copy in the "Favorites" list from anywhere in the Presets panel. the Presets remain in their original groups, be that 'User', 'Adobe' 'Purchased'. etc.
Consider Preset "Favorites" to be akin to a "Collection" of favorite photos.
With the advent of Classic 7.3  and ~14 default Groups of Presets, many complained about the area they occupy in the Presets panel. (You will not see as many in earlier Lr versions.)
I can add ~40 presets as Favorites and have them visible in the Preset panel above everything else, and scroll down if I really want to see all in my 'User' group.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 15, 2018)

Just as a general aside, I think throuout this thread there's been mixing of the terms and meanings of presets (on the left), and profiles (on the right) - so it can become hard to determine which were being talked about at any point.  Or maybe it's just me getting confused again, which is entirely possible.  



Imagex said:


> Adobe used to be sensitive to workflow productivity, allowing only one development section open at a time for example.



I just noticed this part, though..  If I'm understanding it correctly..  Perhaps you've inadvertently switched of solo mode for the left-hand paanel?


----------

